# Edge Trip 4/29



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Five of us headed out to the edge Sunday with a boat load of menhaden. We ended up getting 3 limits Jacks, Kings, Mingos, we also got 15 triggers and a file fish. Did catch a 20 pound gag that didn’t make it but we did watch a commercial boat gaff it and put it in there boat. At least it didn’t go to waste. Id say it was a pretty good day.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great catch!! Big Jacks!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a great box of fish


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

now thats impressive!!!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome mess of fish. Hope the weather/wave forecast holds so we can get out there this weekend and help you out.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome grade of triggers.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad you helped those poor pitifal Commerical guys out , They have such a tough time RAPEing Our Gulf Resourse !!


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Me personally don't blame commercial boats as the one's harming our gulf waters; but the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council's Commercial Fishing Regulations the boats go by.

These guys have to make a living as everyone else; what I disagre on by their allocated tonnage they can sit on top of one school, especially during spawning times, and clean them out.

As far as Groupers; nobody is talking about prohibiting males from being harvested. That's the real issue to the debate that Gag Grouper are overfished to the point that there are not enough males to fertilize the females eggs. And since Gag Groupers are protogynous hermaphrodites, they all start life as females.


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice haul!!


----------



## FLDiver (Sep 29, 2011)

*Menhaden location???*

WOw! Nice catch! Thats whet happens with the right bait! lol BTW Where are the Menhadens hanging out right now? They are not quite up in the spots where I get them with my net yet...


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

FLDiver said:


> WOw! Nice catch! Thats whet happens with the right bait! lol BTW Where are the Menhadens hanging out right now? They are not quite up in the spots where I get them with my net yet...


Well I've found them every where , there in tide line mass and in the pass. We threw the net one time in chico and the net was filled up


----------



## DMH (May 31, 2009)

*Dan*

when you go to the Edge do you need specific numbers to catch bottom fish like AJS and Grouper?


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

DMH said:


> when you go to the Edge do you need specific numbers to catch bottom fish like AJS and Grouper?


I wouldnt say specific numbers but your not gonna just find them in the middle of no where. You can go out there and easily find some relief on you're bottom machine . (trolling)


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice haul! Those are some stud triggers


----------

